

Ask HN: do you recommend an OCR product/software that processes paper forms? - zemanel

I was asked by a colleague if i knew or recommended an OCR product/software that processed paper forms, including multiple choices and so on.<p>Google Searches have been very inconclusive, so i thought about asking HN.<p>Thanks
======
booz
I have been playing with OCROpus - <http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/>

